# Rückruf-Verarsche mit 0800



## Heiko (24 Juli 2002)

Von www . [email protected] . net wurde mir folgende Mail weitergeleitet:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> ich bin auf eine echt super Addy gestossen. 0800-10 10 950 die Nummer kannst du auch als Mann zum Nulltarif anrufen.
> Es klappt alles echt super hab sogar schon zwei Frauen kennen gelernt. Da die Nummer ja umsonst ist hast du wenigstens nur echte Frauen dran.
> ...


Da es ja nix kostet, rief ich dort an. Eine Computerstimme fragte, ob ich einen Rückruf haben will. Das bestätigte ich und die Stimme sprach mir meine Telefonnummer vor. Nach dem Auflegen kam auch prompt der Rückruf. Wenn ich den Service von EST24 kenne und sofort mit einer Frau sprechen will, so soll ich die "0" drücken, meinte die selbe Computerstimme. Das wollte ich aber nicht. Darauf kam eine kurze Ansage, dass es sich um einen Service von EMS24 handelt und dass die Verbindung € 1,99 pro Minute kostet. Vorher war von Kosten nie die Rede. Sowas ist erstens eine Umgehung jeglicher 0190-Sperren und zusätzlich eine Frechheit allererster Güte. Ich bin jetzt nur mal gespannt, ob der Posten auf der Rechnung auftaucht. Ich habe jedenfalls sofort nach dem Kostenhinweis aufgelegt. Das gesamte Angebot gibt mir Grund genug, für solche "Dienstleister" mal wieder die Zitrone der Woche zu vergeben.


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2002)

*Nene....so net *

Hi...

also wenn du zurückgerufen wurdest, können die dir keine Kosten aufdrücken...

0800 - Nr. ist wirklich kostenlos !!!

Mittlerweile kommt bei der 0800Nr. aber die Ansage " Ihr Anruf kann nicht weitergeleitet werden." d.h. der Anbieter ist schon verschwunden *G*


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2002)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob eine Rechnung kommt...


----------



## virenscanner (3 August 2002)

@Heiko
Gespannt bin ich da auch....  Ich denke, es wird Dir nicht berechnet werden (wegen rechtzeitigen Auflegens) 

@Matthias
Der 0800xxx-Anruf ist kostenlos, der "gewünschte" Rückruf nicht.


----------



## Heiko (3 August 2002)

Ich könnte mir aber schon vorstellen dass eine Rechnung kommt... *bg*


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2002)

*Rückruf Verarsche*

Wenn man zurückgerufen wird und es Gebühren kosten soll, *muss* man damit einverstanden sein ich glaube wie in einem Ehrgespräch muss man dafür zustimmen.
Sollten Sie für dieses Gespräch etwas zahlen müssen, haben Sie vor Gericht sicherlich gute Chancen durchzukommen, weil eine solche Aktion schlichtweg *"Sittenwidrig"* ist.

m.f.g

Gerald Hüttner
www.ghdesign.de
 :lol:


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2002)

Schon klar.
Ich mach mir ja auch nicht um mich Sorgen, sondern um die vielen Unbedarften, die einfach zahlen. Da gibts sicher einige...

Grüße in die Oberpfalz!


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2002)

*Rückruf kostenpflichtig?*

Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass ich, wenn ich angerufen werde (Rückruf) bezahlen muss. Da kann ja jeder (der so einen 'Service' anbietet) irgendwelche Nummern anrufen, irgendeinen Schmarrn erzählen und dafür Gebühren einziehen. Das ist ja noch verrückter als die 0190-nummern, die muss ich wenigstens noch selber anrufen.
  im vorraus vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2002)

die c't berichtet in Ihrer Ausgabe 20/2002 darüber.


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Auch die Partnerseite verweist auf diesen Artikel. Allerdings auch mit dem Hinweis, daß es momentan keine Möglichkeit gebe, sich vor diesem "Schmarrn" zu schützen.  :evil: 
Wenn jetzt dieser Anbieter abgeschaltet ist, ist es für den Moment gut. Nur was, wenn dieses Beispiel Schule macht???


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Schlechte Beispiele machen eigentlich immer Schule.


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Logo - tät mich auch wundern, wenns anders wär.  :evil: 
Gibts denn mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit, sich gegen diesen "Schmarrn" zur Wehr zu setzen??? Oder sind wir dieses mal vollkommen wehrlos???


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Aktuell fällt mir dazu nicht allzu viel ein. Ich bin aber dran.


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Gut zu wissen.

Aber isses nich eigentlich so, daß ich bei Rückruf vorher um Kostenübernahme gebeten werde? Wenn ich das nich tue, dürfte doch nix passieren, oder verwechsel ich da was??? :-?


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Du bringst da was mit dem "R-Gespräch" durcheinander. Diese Rückfrage gibts bei den mir bekannten Rückrufdiensten nicht. Allerdings muß auch hier ein Kostenhinweis vorhanden sein.


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Bockmist verdammter - dachte ich hätte ne Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2002)

die Frage ist nur folgende:

bekommt man bei diesen R- diensten immer einen ausdrücklichen Kostenhinweis?

Angenommen ich bekomme irgendeinen dubiosen Anruf und lege auf, können mir dadurch schon Kosten entstehen?

Das wäre ja der Horror: Man wird angerufen von irgendjemanden den man nicht kennt und muß Angst haben, das das 0190 Kosten sind......


Es rufen ja manchmal so Werbefuzzis an oder so die einem was andrehen wollen......


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2002)

also....

ich habe ein Telefon = ich kann ruiniert werden 


ist doch so.............


----------



## technofreak (24 September 2002)

hi,

Nach den neuesten Infos über all die neuen Tricks mit Rückruf usw. bin ich heilfroh,
daß ich seit ewigen Zeiten eine "unlisted number" habe. Zwar hat mich die Telekom jedesmal genervt, 
(z.B bei Umzügen jedesmal blödsinnige Briefe geschickt, ob ich das wirklich haben
will, da mich ja die Feuerwehr oder der Bundeskanzler  8) mich im Notfall nicht erreichen könnten.)
mich doch eintragen zu lassen. Ich bin aber immer dabei
geblieben. Schließlich will ich die Feuerwehr oder wen auch immer erreichen und nicht umgekehrt.   
Hab ich jedenfall noch nie gehört. Meine Freund, Bekannten und Verwandten haben meine Nummer
und das reicht. Ist eigentlich so ähnlich wie bei E-Mails!


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Irgendwie muß das sicher als "Rückruf" definiert und damit der "Lockruf" dokumentiert sein.
Zumindest nach den Maßstäben der Vernunft.

Hmmmm...
Wie sagte doch neulich einer: 
"Zwischen den beiden Bergen Vorstellung und Realität kann aber schonmal
die Schlucht der Wahrheit liegen..."


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Nach den neuesten Infos über all die neuen Tricks mit Rückruf usw. bin ich heilfroh, daß ich seit ewigen Zeiten eine "unlisted number" habe. ...



Du meinst also, das man Dich im Telefonbuch nicht findet, sondern nur im "Notfall" über die Auskunft Deine Nummer bekommen kann? Genausowas haben wir auch, hab ich gedacht. Bis ich mal einen Blick i.d. aktuelle Tel.buch geworfen hab...  :evil: 
Aber sicher bist deswegen noch lange nicht. Ich könnt ja die Auskunft anrufen und schon hab ich Deine Nummer. Und sei es nur um Dir eins auszuwischen, weil Du mich gestern oder vorige Woche geärgert hast.


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Die Auskunft hat weder seine, noch meine Nummer.
"Unlisted" heißt, dass die Nummer nicht öffentlich zugänglich gemacht wird.


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Intressant. Und wie bekommt man so eine Nummer? Muß man da was besonderes tun?


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Ja, man muß bei der Anmeldung ungefähr 20 Schwachköpfen erklären, dass man es auch wirklich so meint, wenn man "Keine Veröffentlichung der Nummern" ankreuzt und dann mind. nochmal so viele anmotzen, wenn die Nummer dann erst mal doch veröffentlicht wird. Dann muß man noch den Nicht-Zusammenhang zwischen Nicht-Veröffentlichung und CLIP erklären und irgendwann klappts dann...


----------



## technofreak (24 September 2002)

@Tilo 

ich muß dich enttäuschen   

Bekannte von mir , die meine Nummer verlegt hatten, haben es wirklich (mit Aufstand, Notstand 
und sogar (Krokodils)tränen bei der Auskunft probiert.
Es geht nicht. Glaub´s mir , die rücken die nicht raus! 

Gruß
Tf 

PS: es gibt außerdem noch ein paar weitere Tricks und Verhaltensweisen , die zu meiner Sicherheit dienen.
 Ich kann dir versichern , bei mir kommt kein Anruf durch , den ich nicht entweder kenne (CLIP) 
 oder aber auf AB erst mal abchecke . Außerdem hat ISDN ja auch noch mindestens 3 MSN´s,
 die bei mir unterschiedlich zugeordnet sind. Also mein Nähkästchen hat noch ein paar Nadeln.  8) 
und wenn jetzt jemand sagt ,das sei schon Paranoia: wer produziert denn den Wahnsinn  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2002)

*Was sagt nun deine Rechnung*

Hi Heiko, 
wie ist es nun? Hast du jetzt endlich deine Rechnung bekommen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2002)

Rechnung ja, aber keine entsprechenden Posten drauf :-(
Wobei man eigentlich froh sein muß dass der Anbieter offensichtlich korrekt abrechnet.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

*Mal ein Gedanke*

1. Warum solch ein aufstand wenn sich hinterher herausstellt das nicht Betrogen sondern Korekt abgerechnet wurde.

2. Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht bei Irgendeinem Unternehmen solch eine Dienst zu bekommen.

3. Solcheart von Vorverurteilungen führen wirklich zu Paranoia


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2002)

*Re: Mal ein Gedanke*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Warum solch ein aufstand wenn sich hinterher herausstellt das nicht Betrogen sondern Korekt abgerechnet wurde.
> 2. Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht bei Irgendeinem Unternehmen solch eine Dienst zu bekommen.
> 3. Solcheart von Vorverurteilungen führen wirklich zu Paranoia



1. Hat es schon Abzocke gegeben! 
http://www.heise.de/ct/02/22/046/default.shtml

2. Vorbeugen ist besser als heilen!


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

*Abgezockte*

Zu 1.

nicht alles was bei Heise steht ist auch war und mit Drei stunden Recherche stellte sich der gesamte Artikel als unwahr heraus was bei der seit längerem von Heise gefürten Populistischen Bild Zeitungsschreibe schon gar nicht mehr verwundert.


Vorbeugen ist immer Besser als Heilen aber dafür gibt es ja Spielregeln der RegTp und diese sehe ich zur Zeit Durch niemanden Verletzt. Oder gar Gebrochen.


Aber der eigentlich Punkt ist doch der hier wurde bevor sicher war ob es sich um Betrug handelt oder nicht im zuge Anklage ist gleichverurteilung gehandelt. Dies art die sich nunmehr mehr und mehr in vielen Foren ausbreitet schaft sicherlich nicht ein Klima das vertrauen in neue Medien setzt und eine Öffentlich geführte Gerüchte Diskussion schadet schließlich allen Parteien sowohl Dem Initiator olcher gerüchte desen Ruf hier leidet und Auch einem Forum das sicherlich Intereannte Themen zur Diskussion haben müßte. Ich denke das auch hier es chade ist wenn das denken der Menschen sich lieber auf gerüchte und orverurteilte Zielgruppen Stützt als auf einen Interesanten austausch von gedanken.


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2002)

zu 1.Wo sind die Rechercheergebnisse von maximal 2,5 Stunden zu besichtigen? 
zu 2. Die RegTP hat sich wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert bei der Bekämpfung unseriöser Anbieter. 
zu3. gebranntes Kind scheuts Feuer, wenn die seriösen Anbieter und FST selber mehr getan hätten,
als Lippenbekenntnisse abzugeben, wäre das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit sicherlich besser.
Warum gibt es wohl diese und andere Foren?


----------



## dialerfucker (19 November 2002)

Gast schrieb mit defekter Tastatur:


> .... der eigentlich Punkt ist doch der hier wurde bevor sicher war ob es sich um Betrug handelt oder nicht im zuge Anklage ist gleichverurteilung gehandelt. Dies art die sich nunmehr mehr und mehr in vielen Foren ausbreitet schaft sicherlich nicht ein Klima das vertrauen in neue Medien setzt und eine Öffentlich geführte Gerüchte Diskussion schadet schließlich allen Parteien sowohl Dem Initiator olcher gerüchte desen Ruf hier leidet und Auch einem Forum das sicherlich Intereannte Themen zur Diskussion haben müßte. Ich denke das auch hier es chade ist wenn das denken der Menschen sich lieber auf gerüchte und orverurteilte Zielgruppen Stützt als auf einen Interesanten austausch von gedanken.



...lieber Gast, die "neuen Medien" haben bislang ihr Bestes gegeben, um als "Öffentlich geführte Gerüchte" diskutiert zu werden!
 8)


----------



## Tilo (19 November 2002)

*Re: Abgezockte*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1.
> 
> nicht alles was bei Heise steht ist auch war und mit Drei stunden Recherche stellte sich der gesamte Artikel als unwahr heraus was bei der seit längerem von Heise gefürten Populistischen Bild Zeitungsschreibe schon gar nicht mehr verwundert.



Du magst recht haben damit, das bei Heise nicht alles der Wahrheit entspricht, aber sage mir doch bitte, wer sagt oder schreibt den heutzutage noch immer und überall die Wahrheit? Und im übrigen ist Wahrheit eine heikle Sache. Ansichtsache genauergesagt. Kommt ganz auf den Standpunkt des Betrachters oder Zuhörers an. Z.B.: Könnte ich behaupten das Glas Bier ist halb leer. Du dagegen behauptest dann das es halb voll ist...



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dies art die sich nunmehr mehr und mehr in vielen Foren ausbreitet schaft sicherlich nicht ein Klima das vertrauen in neue Medien setzt und eine Öffentlich geführte Gerüchte Diskussion schadet schließlich allen Parteien sowohl Dem Initiator olcher gerüchte desen Ruf hier leidet und Auch einem Forum das sicherlich Intereannte Themen zur Diskussion haben müßte. Ich denke das auch hier es chade ist wenn das denken der Menschen sich lieber auf gerüchte und orverurteilte Zielgruppen Stützt als auf einen Interesanten austausch von gedanken.




Ein gesundes Mißtrauen gegenüber den neuen Medien ist leider heutzutage notwendig und gerechtfertigt. Sonst hätten diese u.ä. Foren keinen Sinn mehr und könnten eingestellt werden. 
U.a. durch Gerüchte und Vermutungen können wir uns und unsere Fähigkeiten weiterentwickeln. Seien sie auch noch so absurd und peinlich für den einzelnen. Es ist traurig, das die gerüchte meist immer eine bestimmte Gruppe von Vorverurteilten treffen, aber meist tun ja gerade diese Gruppen alles in Ihrer Macht stehende, um solche Gerüchte zu bestätigen. Die "Reichen und Schönen" genauso wie die "Armen" - ohne Ausnahme.
Was nun den von Dir vermissten Gedankenaustausch betrifft, so finde ich ist er doch zuindest in diesem Forum vorhanden. Man bemüht sich doch um Fairness und zu jedem neuen Beitrag bekommt man erschöpfend Antwort. 

P.S.: Lies Dir doch bitte Deinen Beitrag noch einmal durch, bevor Du Ihn hier postest. Das macht das lesen für die anderen leichter. Sechszeilensätze ohne Kommas und mit einer "wilden" Groß und Kleinschreibung sind schwer zu verstehen vom Sinn her...


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2002)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb mit defekter Tastatur:


Bestes Spruch vom Tage!


----------

